# Tell me about your hobbies.



## Ronni

I'd love to know what y'all do for fun and recreation.  

I like to dance.  I'm a ballroom dancer for 15 years now.  It's a hobby and also a passion.  I think even when I'm 90 and using a walker, I'll still be out there on the floor, wiggling my butt to music!  

I also garden.  I prefer smaller flower gardens to large vegetable plots or lots of landscaping.  I particularly LOVE pots...container gardening I think is my favorite!  

I love to read.  I read voraciously.  I have an app on my phone so that I can checkout books and audio books directly from the library to my phone, and on the drive to and from work and any time I don't need to engage my brain for work I'm listening to an audio book, and I also have other books on my phone to read when I can actually look at the type.  

I used to craft but I haven't done so in years.  I'd love to get back to it, but life keeps getting in the way!  I used to paint..watercolors mostly, do some sketching, embroidery, fabric painting, jewelry making.  I'd especially enjoy making more jewelry, that was so much fun!  

What about you?


----------



## applecruncher

Hi Ronni
The Forum has an entire Hobbies & Crafts section for you to explore and enjoy.


----------



## Ronni

applecruncher said:


> Hi Ronni
> The Forum has an entire Hobbies & Crafts section for you to explore and enjoy.



Really????  Wow, how'd I miss that?!!  :aargh:


----------



## ray188

Ronni - this may not totally conform to the thinking on "hobbies" but I am part of a group the recreates old radio shows. When we started, we thought it was a "sit in a circle" thing just for us. But it turns out that there is sufficient interest that we get an audience of 45-80 depending on the time of the year.

The scripts as well as the originals are easily found on the net and are free.


----------



## C'est Moi

Reading, swimming, gardening, hiking and RV travel.   I also love to cook though I wouldn't call it a "hobby."   I have an extensive collection of cookbooks and gadgets.


----------



## moviequeen1

I've been a life long walker,never felt comfortable behind the wheel.I take 3 walks a day{weather permitting}
I also love to read,fiction/non-fiction/memoirs have a journal where I keep track of books I've read since 1990 no Nook of Kindle
love going to the movies, try to surpass the total from yr before. I've seen 15 movies so far
A life long dog lover,though I can't have pets in our apt complex,I do walk my close friends dog,Aiker{pharoh hound}whenever the opportunity arises,will be walking him this afternoon Sue


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I love to read,cook, and garden,mostly veggies though. Walking, arranging and rearranging furniture and painting in my home. Finding items and re purposing them. I dabble in woodworking with the help of my son. A few crafts now and then and I just started to embroider, also and my latest endeavor,learning to sew with my new sewing machine. I like the adult coloring books also.


----------



## dkay

I like to read, write. I make greeting cards using designs I cut from old fabric scraps. I still like the Sunday drive where I just drive around someplace I've never been just to see what is there. At Christmas I pull out my grandmother's old recipes and make spritz cookies, popcorn balls, fudge, peanut brittle. I love doing that but would weigh 900 pounds if I did that all year long. I also have a couple of solldiers I send cards and care packages to ( if interested check out adoptaussoldier.org website or their Facebook page), I spend time getting people registered to vote. When I find one of those rare candidates I really believe in, I campaign for them like crazy. I also like taking some of the non credit classes that our university offers. Sometimes I like doing absolutely nothing except sitting outdoors sipping iced tea and listening to the birds.


----------



## MeAgain

I like dancing ,including ballroom dance. Now mostly it is just dancing to music here at home.

   Gardening is another one we like to do.

We use to camp a lot mostly primitive tent. Also did a little snorkeling and lots of fishing.
 I like to study history, ancient, world and American. Although I have forgotten much of it. I use to joke I forgot more history than most people will ever learn.


----------



## Gardenlover

I discovered this thread while searching for favorite hobbies. I'm sure many of you have some interesting past times. 

I enjoy woodworking and incorporated this into another hobby, creating automata. 

I also enjoy landscape gardening and am just getting into cooking.

I've other interests, but would like to hear about yours.


----------



## Gary O'

I'm just a wood and word butcher
Not sure if they're hobbies
More like obsessions
They drive me
To where?....no idea 'til I get 'there'


----------



## katlupe

Genealogy is one of my favorite hobbies. I spend hours on it and look forward to it. 

Other hobbies are reading, music (listen to music all day long), dirt track racing and NASCAR, going to car shows in the warm weather, new recipes, photography & writing. I know I have more, just can't think of them all. 

Animals. I love animals, but don't know that they would be a hobby as they are living beings.


----------



## Rojo

Reading endlessly. Photography. All things animal/rescue.


----------



## Rasputin

I have too many hobbies and keep getting distracted from one to the other. I enjoy building useful things from wood, working on my unfinished model train layout, attempting to create a multi-table table database for home inventory, photography and playing with photographic software, acrylic painting, messing with free software programs, reading about and researching whatever, playing guitar (electric w/effects), watching college football and repairing broken things, building or rebuilding stereo speakers. I want to write something, too. I'm a mess.

I really wish I could really focus on just a couple of hobbies and get really proficient at them, but I can't seem to do it 'cause I'm interested in everything.


----------



## Dr. Jekyll

I'm a performer at heart (in case my avatar didn't give that away). I sing with a barbershop chorus and in a quartet. I also do community theater. Along with all that I play around in my home recording studio.


----------



## Nautilus

I like to restore and remodel things.  I bought two late 1970s vintage Sansui SP-2500X speakers that were in excellent shape audio-wise but the cabinets were really beat up. I made new mahogany cabinets to resemble antique radios.


----------



## Gardenlover

Nautilus said:


> I like to restore and remodel things.  I bought two late 1970s vintage Sansui SP-2500X speakers that were in excellent shape audio-wise but the cabinets were really beat up. I made new mahogany cabinets to resemble antique radios.


WOW


----------



## Keesha

Hobbies. 
I’ve got too many of them but it helps keep life exciting. 

Gardening 
Sewing 
Jewelry making 
Painting 
Pyrography 
Woodworking 
Woodcarving 
Music - Saxophone & vocals 
Baking 
Photography 

Hair fork made from heartwood with a turquoise inlay 

Yellow roses in watercolours 

Hand carved ornaments 

Cedar greenhouse I built in 2017

Clematis growing 



Modest aren’t I


----------



## Gardenlover

Keesha said:


> Hobbies.
> I’ve got too many of them but it helps keep life exciting.
> 
> Gardening
> Sewing
> Jewelry making
> Painting
> Pyrography
> Woodworking
> Woodcarving
> Music - Saxophone & vocals
> Baking
> Photography
> 
> Hair fork made from heartwood with turquoise
> View attachment 91301
> Yellow roses in watercolours
> View attachment 91302
> Hand carved ornaments
> View attachment 91303
> Cedar greenhouse I built in 2017
> View attachment 91304
> Clematis growing
> View attachment 91305
> 
> 
> Modest aren’t I


I'm in love


----------



## Nautilus

About 30 years ago, I used to "fix-up" boats as a hobby.  People would ask me who did the work and after they found out it was me, they'd ask, "Can you do mine?"  A few boats later, I found myself in the restoration business full time.  Here is the "Before and After" page from my website.
http://www.nautilusrestorations.com/beforeandafter.html


----------



## Gardenlover

Nautilus said:


> About 30 years ago, I used to "fix-up" boats as a hobby.  People would ask me who did the work and after they found out it was me, they'd ask, "Can you do mine?"  A few boats later, I found myself in the restoration business full time.  Here is the "Before and After" page from my website.
> http://www.nautilusrestorations.com/beforeandafter.html


You sir, have amazing skills! That is one of your special gifts in life without a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Keesha

Gardenlover said:


> You sir, have amazing skills! That is one of your special gifts in life without a doubt in my mind.


I agree. That’s incredible work. Your attention to detail is impeccable. Great workmanship.


----------



## Lakeland living

I cannot lie, so far the only thing I have grown is cannabis, I have black thumb.
Looking at the beautiful flowers, plants shows what can be.
  As for me, just a normal guy living in paradise


----------



## Nautilus

Keesha said:


> Hobbies.
> I’ve got too many of them but it helps keep life exciting.
> 
> Cedar greenhouse I built in 2017
> View attachment 91304


Love this little greenhouse!


----------



## CinnamonSugar

I enjoy learning knitting patterns.  Here’s my first try at the Fair Isle pattern :


----------



## Keesha

Wow CinnamonSugar. 
That’s really beautiful. 
Such exquisite detailing.


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Keesha said:


> Wow CinnamonSugar.
> That’s really beautiful. ❤
> Such exquisite detailing.


Thank you, it was fun and I enjoyed the friendly chats with the knitting group =)


----------



## Capt Lightning

I enjoy a bit of woodwork especially using oak..




 and also 'counted' Cross stitch..


----------



## Lee

As a hobbyist I will go from one project to another, sometimes something gets finished, sometimes not, I was not born with the patience gene so if something is not quite right I give up.

I admire so many of the projects here....you people have so much talent.


----------



## hollydolly

CinnamonSugar said:


> I enjoy learning knitting patterns.  Here’s my first try at the Fair Isle pattern :View attachment 91319


 I'm Scottish, I adore Fair Isle  and that's a great first try at it...


----------



## hollydolly

Lee said:


> As a hobbyist I will go from one project to another, sometimes something gets finished, sometimes not, I was not born with the patience gene so if something is not quite right I give up.
> 
> I admire so many of the projects here....you people have so much talent.


you and me alike , that patience gene almost completely missed me when it comes to staying power in crafts and hobbies..  so I always take up stuff that shows a result very quickly.

I used to restore second hand furniture, many years ago when I had more space than I have now to do it ,   and when I didn't have much money to buy new... I used to paint a little but again it had to be fast or I lost interest...
I'm incapable of doing crafts like card making and stuff, jigsaw designing , it bores me silly..I can knit and crochet but again the boredom factor sets in pretty quickly...

I love the challenge of word games... cryptic crosswords , quizzes of all types. etc..but I dunno if it's a hobby as such...

I create  photo CD's to music... again not  often enough to call it a hobby

I collect, restore and , and sell Vintage landline  telephones... 

My main hobby however is my photography...  and it's something I've never tired of.... my camera or more laterally my phone goes everywhere with me


----------



## JimBob1952

I think of a hobby as something involving skill or expertise.  So that would be playing piano and singing in a church choir.  I'm trying to learn about birds but I'm not sure where that fits in.  Playing bridge, and trying to improve my French.  

Then there are pastimes.  Swimming, bicycling, reading, working out at the gym.  

Still work more than half time from home.  Write a blog a couple of times a week.  

Then there's golf.  Absolutely no skill involved on my part but I do enjoy it, and it gets me outdoors.  

New puppy arrives in two weeks and that will take care of any excess time for a while.  

By the way, I cheerfully admit that I'm not very good at anything.  Something I've come to accept.


----------



## JimBob1952

hollydolly said:


> you and me alike , that patience gene almost completely missed me when it comes to staying power in crafts and hobbies..  so I always take up stuff that shows a result very quickly.
> 
> I used to restore second hand furniture, many years ago when I had more space than I have now to do it ,   and when I didn't have much money to buy new... I used to paint a little but again it had to be fast or I lost interest...
> I'm incapable of doing crafts like card making and stuff, jigsaw designing , it bores me silly..I can knit and crochet but again the boredom factor sets in pretty quickly...
> 
> I love the challenge of word games... cryptic crosswords , quizzes of all types. etc..but I dunno if it's a hobby as such...
> 
> I create  photo CD's to music... again not  often enough to call it a hobby
> 
> I collect, restore and , and sell Vintage landline  telephones...
> 
> My main hobby however is my photography...  and it's something I've never tired of.... my camera or more laterally my phone goes everywhere with me


Curious about your photography...do you find the phone works just as well as the camera?  Do you bring the camera for certain things?


----------



## Keesha

JimBob1952 said:


> I think of a hobby as something involving skill or expertise.  So that would be playing piano and singing in a church choir.  I'm trying to learn about birds but I'm not sure where that fits in.  Playing bridge, and trying to improve my French.
> 
> Then there are pastimes.  Swimming, bicycling, reading, working out at the gym.
> 
> Still work more than half time from home.  Write a blog a couple of times a week.
> 
> Then there's golf.  Absolutely no skill involved on my part but I do enjoy it, and it gets me outdoors.
> 
> New puppy arrives in two weeks and that will take care of any excess time for a while.
> 
> By the way, I cheerfully admit that I'm not very good at anything.  Something I've come to accept.


Don’t worry, with a new puppy, you won’t  have time for a hobby.


----------



## ClassicRockr

JimBob1952, I just seen your reply asking Holly if she uses both a camera and her phone. As for myself, I use both. It can be hard to "zoom in" with an iPhone, where it's much easier with a camera, especially when video is taken. 

I have very few photos on my phone and I don't keep any photos on our desktop. Any photos I take with the phone, I will download them into Windows 10 Photo software, edit (if needed), then put them on a USB. I have multiple USB's. I will use Wondershare TunesGo to put photos, taken off of phone, to put back on phone. I will take photos off of a USB to post to FB, but only one or two at a time.


----------



## JimBob1952

ClassicRockr said:


> JimBob1952, I just seen your reply asking Holly if she uses both a camera and her phone. As for myself, I use both. It can be hard to "zoom in" with an iPhone, where it's much easier with a camera, especially when video is taken.
> 
> I have very few photos on my phone and I don't keep any photos on our desktop. Any photos I take with the phone, I will download them into Windows 10 Photo software, edit (if needed), then put them on a USB. I have multiple USB's. I will use Wondershare TunesGo to put photos, taken off of phone, to put back on phone. I will take photos off of a USB to post to FB, but only one or two at a time.


Thanks Classic

Do you just use a small simple camera or do you carry a lot of gear?


----------



## ClassicRockr

JimBob1952 said:


> Thanks Classic
> 
> Do you just use a small simple camera or do you carry a lot of gear?



Have both, a small, inexpensive GE digital to use on our boat on the water and a Canon PowerShot SX530 Digital. Since the lens on the Canon PowerShot isn't interchangeable, I don't have any other lens. I do have an extra battery, that is in a pocket inside of the camera case. We have the Canon inside a small cloth camera case and that, plus our small Sony Handi-Cam Video Recorder are in a Camera Carry Bag. In that bag, I also have an extra battery and small extra dvd disc. Have lens cleaning paper and brush/blower. All fit in the Camera Carry Bag.


----------



## ClassicRockr

I have pictures of Yellowstone National Park and it's wildlife, when we were there. Rocky Mountain National Park and its Elk and Mule Deer. Indian Pow Wows. Different County and State Fairs we've been to. Pictures of all kinds of livestock and 4-H/FFA members showing their livestock.


----------



## hollydolly

JimBob1952 said:


> Curious about your photography...do you find the phone works just as well as the camera?  Do you bring the camera for certain things?


Yes and no. The phone is  handicapped by it's lack of Optical or digital  viewerfinder, so  if your shooting into the sun you're shooting blind...  . I have the latest Iphone X , and  it has 10x zoom capacity and is just as easy as my camera to use.... in fact if anything when taking video on the phone there's no zooming in buzz which can be a problem with my Fuji finepix Bridge camera 
The positives of the phone is that it's flat, can be kept in a pockets or hand  easily and the results are as good if not better than most pocket or bridge cameras.. (depending on the make of phone and or the camera for that matter ) 

The negatives are that it has very few presets, and as before.. no viewfinder which makes it diffult to take a shot directly into the sun... so not as controllable as the camera.. although I have to say  much faster to take a shot or several speed shots at once..  which is really more comparable to a much more expensive camera... 

For a small Comparison for you... click on this link to take you to the thread where we post pictures we take only on our phone.s
When I started the thread back in 2015, I had just started using an Iphone 5 c after having a Blackberry ..but since then I've had several iphone models and now this Iphone X... 

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/random-pictures-taken-using-your-phone-lets-see-yours.15915/

 For a comparison between camera and phone...click on my name.. then ''albums'', and you will find all my early pics were taken with mostly a camera, and the later with the phone... 

I have over 70,000 photos,  aas an avid but very amateur photo-taker I post them regularly on here..


----------



## JimBob1952

hollydolly said:


> Yes and no. The phone is  handicapped by it's lack of Optical or digital  viewerfinder, so  if your shooting into the sun you're shooting blind...  . I have the latest Iphone X , and  it has 10x zoom capacity and is just as easy as my camera to use.... in fact if anything when taking video on the phone there's no zooming in buzz which can be a problem with my Fuji finepix Bridge camera
> The positives of the phone is that it's flat, can be kept in a pockets or hand  easily and the results are as good if not better than most pocket or bridge cameras.. (depending on the make of phone and or the camera for that matter )
> 
> The negatives are that it has very few presets, and as before.. no viewfinder which makes it diffult to take a shot directly into the sun... so not as controllable as the camera.. although I have to say  much faster to take a shot or several speed shots at once..  which is really more comparable to a much more expensive camera...
> 
> For a small Comparison for you... click on this link to take you to the thread where we post pictures we take only on our phone.s
> When I started the thread back in 2015, I had just started using an Iphone 5 c after having a Blackberry ..but since then I've had several iphone models and now this Iphone X...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/random-pictures-taken-using-your-phone-lets-see-yours.15915/
> 
> For a comparison between camera and phone...click on my name.. then ''albums'', and you will find all my early pics were taken with mostly a camera, and the later with the phone...
> 
> I have over 70,000 photos,  aas an avid but very amateur photo-taker I post them regularly on here..


So much great information!  Thanks to both you and Classic.


----------



## Marie5656

I used to cross stitch a lot. The stamped, not counted. Decided now was the time to start again. Went to JoAnn Fabric website. Found a nice one of a colorful tree. Ordered it to be delivered. Under normal circumstances it would come in less than a week
I am going to make it to give my niece and her girlfriend for Christmas. I figured we will be out of detention by then, so I can get it framed first.


----------



## Gaer

Ronni, I dance also.  I was a teacher of silver and gold at Fred Astaire and Arthur Murray.  I love wordworking!  I do stained glass, woodcarving, needlepoint, designing and making cartoon sculptures,   I had to give it all up, except for woodworking so I could concentrate on painting and sculpting. (my REAL love!)  Oh ,I actually think I was the first person to do bread dough Christmas ornaments!  All my designs were stolen!  Oh Well! Oh, and I have a couple lines of b & W note cards with my designs, and I forgot,I can do ceramics, sewing (patchwork) ; a whole bunch of things!  Of everything,I like working in clay or hardwoods, (purpleheart,oak, walnut)  There is something so sensual about both of those mediums!


----------



## Gaer

Sorry, I wanted to show you one of my cards but there is either a tiny,tiny size or a HUGE size.  No inbetween!  Didn't mean tomake it so big and it's too late to edit!  I have a line of cardsof "trees" too.  and, forgot; I love designing and making wooden toys too!


----------



## debodun

Collecting just about anything.


----------



## Pinky

Remember those giant crepe paper flowers that were popular in the 60's? Well, I used to make those. Took ceramics, stained glass and dried flower arts. Lots of needle arts, including bunka (Japanese needle-punch), decorating bird-houses, grapevine wreaths & straw hats. Crocheting, sewing .. and more that don't come to mind right now. Oh yes, natural stone & sterling jewellery was the last big passion.


----------



## Keesha

Pinky said:


> Remember those giant crepe paper flowers that were popular in the 60's? Well, I used to make those. Took ceramics, stained glass and dried flower arts. Lots of needle arts, including bunka (Japanese needle-punch), decorating bird-houses, grapevine wreaths & straw hats. Crocheting, sewing .. and more that don't come to mind right now. Oh yes, natural stone & sterling jewellery was the last big passion.


Omg  Making those big paper flowers was one of my favourite things to do as a kid. I just loved it. I’d make all kinds of them and give them away. 

A bit later I got a rock tumbler so I could polish stones and make jewelry . The funny thing was that I hated wearing jewelry so enjoyed making them more than wearing them. 

Now I do woodworking, including wood turning and woodcarving, painting, sewing, singing, saxophone playing, baking and gardening.


----------



## Pinky

@Keesha 
I always intended taking up wood carving too. We've got some beautifully turned wooden bowls that someone who worked with my husband made. Always wanted to use a lathe, as well as hand-carve. Can you post some of your carvings?


----------



## Keesha

Have shared my hobbies in another thread already.


----------



## Pinky

@Keesha 
Love the carvings! I appreciate your generous offer, however, sadly I am no longer in a house and there just is nowhere I could take up any sort of hobby that would require space/tools. Missed my chance  I had big dreams of getting a lathe at one time. Also would have loved to have an acetylene torch to do lampwork (glass beads).

I will vicariously live through others .. love seeing/hearing of people's hobbies.


----------



## Keesha

Deleted.


----------



## debodun

I think what I have the most of are cat figurines. Way too many to post here.


----------



## Marlene

First and foremost, dancing - ballroom, Cajun, squares and contras, flatfooting and clogging.  Was in a two different Appalachian style flatfooting and clogging troupes for about 15 years until I moved (these are NOT the troupes that
dance to canned music; instead we danced to live old-time string bands). Still teach it when I can. Reading - I always have at least two books going at the same time: one fiction, one nonfiction. Drawing and painting (just got some work accepted for a juried show).

Hobbies that have fallen by the wayside as I'm concentrating more on drawing and painting: crochet; knitting; sewing (although I still always have a doily in the works to keep my hands busy while on the phone.

Pic 1: I'm in the front in the brown dress. This is The Hot Pepper Steppers performing at the Florida Folk Festival

Pic 2: This is just me dancing on my step-a-tune between shows at the Florida Folk Festival circa 1996


----------



## old medic

Marlene said:


> This is just me dancing on my step-a-tune between shows at the Florida Folk Festival circa 1996


Reminds me of Clifftop...  Clawhammer Banjo Is one of mine.


----------



## Marlene

old medic said:


> Reminds me of Clifftop...  Clawhammer Banjo Is one of mine.


I love Clifftop.  Also love the Augusta Heritage Center summer old-time dance week.  Ah yes, the only kind of banjo for old-time music - clawhammer. ..


----------



## old medic

went every year from 92 till about 04....


----------



## Marlene

old medic said:


> went every year from 92 till about 04....


If you are from Western NC, would you know Rodney Sutton?  He is one of my dancing buddies.  Lives in the Ashville area.


----------



## old medic

OMG... Small World..... Rodney was a friend of a family friend, 1st met him many years ago in NY...
Haven't crossed paths with him in years... Is he still teaching at Swannanowa?
We are local to Asheville but the last several years have just kept us out of the music scene...


----------



## Marlene

old medic said:


> OMG... Small World..... Rodney was a friend of a family friend, 1st met him many years ago in NY...
> Haven't crossed paths with him in years... Is he still teaching at Swannanowa?
> We are local to Asheville but the last several years have just kept us out of the music scene...


I saw him in 2018 at Galax.  He was still teaching at that time, I think.  He was also doing school programs and lots of workshops around the country.  I know he did one in Tallahassee (where I lived when I was in the dance troupes) that year.  If you play clawhammer banjo, do you know Ira Kohn?  Oh no!!!  I'm sorry you are out of the music scene.  I'm out because of location right now, but I miss it terribly.


----------



## old medic

Us too....


----------



## Keesha

Deleted again.


----------



## Keesha

Ok I already posted pictures. 
That must be why I said what I did. 
Oh boy.


----------



## peppermint

I never had a hobby....OK, my husband is the hobby person....We are not at our home right now....When we get home I will show here
what my husband makes....Mostly wood furniture...He made shutters in our sunroom...And many more....
I can't wait to go home...… 
But I did dance many years ago...My legs can't take it anymore....
Love all pictures here....♥


----------



## jujube

Unfortunately now, it's eating


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I play a few games on my phone and tablet. I prefer word games and Cody Cross crossword puzzle but have other types of games, including regular mahjong and fantasy mahjong on my phone. I'm on three social networking sites which I mostly enjoy but it takes a lot of time to keep up.

I've gotten back to practicing on my digital piano. Since my music is for sale, I guess it can't be considered a hobby. I've just gotten back into doing my coloring books and using coloring apps. Last week I downloaded a color by number app which I like because I don't have to ponder color choices. The other app is not by number. I used to draw portraits with charcoal but haven't done that in decades. Some were from photos, others from my mind. Here is the latest from a coloring book...it sat a long time before I
finished it. The mandala on the right was done in an app (not color by number).
.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm not crafty nor do I know how to dance. I stay inside and keep to myself. I do crosswords, read (actual) books, read online newspapers, listen to music & podcasts, write poetry, write on a blogger, & video gaming. I love Animal Crossing and Sims games. Oh and then there's this pesky internet addiction.


----------



## MarciKS

I would love to ballroom dance but, until they design dances for one I'm afraid all I can do is admire. LOL


----------



## Camper6

Nautilus said:


> About 30 years ago, I used to "fix-up" boats as a hobby.  People would ask me who did the work and after they found out it was me, they'd ask, "Can you do mine?"  A few boats later, I found myself in the restoration business full time.  Here is the "Before and After" page from my website.
> http://www.nautilusrestorations.com/beforeandafter.html


Fantastic . I love mahogany boats. In Canada they were the Peterborugh brand. Not too many around anymore.


----------



## 911

Camper6 said:


> Fantastic . I love mahogany boats. In Canada they were the Peterborugh brand. Not too many around anymore.View attachment 112066


I fished up in Peterborough once. It was on Memorial Day weekend and there was ice on the lake.


----------



## rainyghost

I worked my way through college doing close up sleight of hand magic in restaurants, bars and at corporate events. I transitioned into a career in stand up comedy and mostly left the magic behind. In the past couple of years I've revisited my passion for sleight of hand magic and have even done numerous zoom shows during quarantine and have begun offering online sleight of hand lessons. It's a great hobby for seniors because it really helps sharpen your memory and your dexterity, not to mention making you more entertaining than most of the grandparents out there. 

I'm also doing a lot more reading and learning more about video editing.


----------



## PamfromTx

Is eating a hobby?


----------



## horseless carriage

Letter writing is a dying art according a poll commissioned by Cunard, who once carried all the mail, in both directions, across The Atlantic. Writing, by hand, is one of my past times. My wife can lose herself dressmaking in her cabin, when she's there I write to a number of pen friends. My letters are all one way these days, the recipients are all older than me and arthritic fingers can be painful when holding a pen if they respond by letter. But I do get emails and texts in acknowledgement. 

The style of my handwriting, which I learned at school, was known back then as Italic Script. Nowadays I see it described as cursive. A good description when a blob of ink ruins your handiwork and it has to be written all over again. I can be more than a bit cursive when that happens.

If anyone ever gets frustrated when trying to get in touch with a large organisation, try handwriting a letter, don't forget to enclose a stamped self addressed envelope. It provokes a response like no other and yet it was only yesterday that the mail room, or sometimes known as the post room, was a key part in many an organisation.

Our favourite passion is ballroom dancing which we have really missed throughout the lockdown. Hopefully venues will soon start to reopen, we have already booked to attend a couple of weekend long dance festivals.


----------



## Mr. Ed

I refrain on the possibility of enjoying myself


----------



## Aunt Marg

Gardening


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------

